# Can you delete files from a CD?!



## arjhay

is this possible?! HOW? coz i want to re-use my CD... but i dunno how to delete the "video" files in it...


----------



## Lorand

If it's CD-RW, then erase it. If it's CD-R, then use some sandpaper...


----------



## ZER0X

> If it's CD-R, then use some sandpaper...


----------



## arjhay

a sandpaper?!?!


----------



## Lorand

You can't reuse a CD-R...


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> You can't reuse a CD-R...


----------



## ZER0X

The only thing with CD-R is Multisession...you can keep adding files to it until the space has ran out


----------



## jaipandya

i use NERO express for writing CDs. As i know, If u have a CD-R u can make it multisession Disk. If u didn't make that CD multisession u can't add data to it. After writing a CD-R you can't earase it. 

If u want to rewrite a CD just go to market and buy a REwritable CD. simple


----------



## Lorand

> how to delete the "video" files in it...


I suppose that the CD contains a film, so it's full and cannot continue the session...


----------



## kof2000

u can do it on a cdrw or dvdrw with drive letter access, just go to the file u want to delete and hit delete!


----------



## ZER0X

kof2000 said:
			
		

> u can do it on a cdrw or dvdrw with drive letter access, just go to the file u want to delete and hit delete!



Well obviously it's a CD-RW and a DVD-RW they re-writables


----------



## Praetor

> If it's CD-R, then use some sandpaper...


Or a bench grinder 



> You can't reuse a CD-R...


Well... you can kinda trick the system into reusing it by playing around with multisession but thats not a geniune "reuse"  you can kinda "delete" tho 



> u can do it on a cdrw or dvdrw with drive letter access, just go to the file u want to delete and hit delete!


Yes but those ones with 'drive letter access' (i.e., MT Ranier type of stuff) need RW discs 



> Well obviously it's a CD-RW and a DVD-RW they re-writables


And DVD+RW too


----------

